# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Ajuda com xenias

## Paulo R Pinto

Como o titulo indica preciso da vossa ajuda no meu aquario tinho alguns corais nos quais aparece xenias que eras muito bonitinha e até notei algum crescimento, mas acerca de uma semana para cá ou um pouco mais estão encolhidas e pronto não saiam daquilo. Os restantes corais tem crescido e estam com boas cores...........já aconteceu a alguem algo do genero tenho o mg um pouco elevado nos 1500 será disso????pois não alterei nada :Icon Cry: 

e nem sei o que podera ser................deem as vossas ideias para que possa testar até encontrar uma solução

Obrigado 
Paulo Pinto

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Nem sabes a sorte que tens  :yb624: , isso é sinal que os os corais duros estão em grande, quem me dera que as minhas desaparecessem.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Boas
> 
> Nem sabes a sorte que tens , isso é sinal que os os corais duros estão em grande, quem me dera que as minhas desaparecessem.


na realidade os duros estao muito bonitos e abrem todos :SbOk3:

----------

